# SSD Every hour fresh install needs reboot. FS goes read-only

## xsi

It's quite uncomfortable to work on such a system! Help mark those superblocks and S.M.A.R.T.s bad,please

I have disabled smart in bios. After any reset (alt-sysrq-b/hardRESET/altCTRLdel/reboot) BIOS waits and can't detect SSD after an hour of it's work. 

Commands can't work (/bin... IO error) only tab-completion reacts (after nightly standby). Funny in one of tty's links can download files. Any other TTY-console gives it's strange output to stdout after issuing any commands.

http://s43.radikal.ru/i100/1206/4b/4ab1bc62e379.jpg

http://i003.radikal.ru/1206/8d/0be4acf5a440.jpg

http://s017.radikal.ru/i432/1206/76/c04c0c3401b1.jpg

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo smartctl -a -T permissive /dev/sda

smartctl 5.41 2011-06-09 r3365 [x86_64-linux-3.2.0-23-generic] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     M4-CT064M4SSD2

Serial Number:    00000000111603060201

LU WWN Device Id: 5 00a075 103060201

Firmware Version: 0001

User Capacity:    64,023,257,088 bytes [64.0 GB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 6

Local Time is:    Sat Jun 16 09:10:47 2012 UTC

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x80)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (  295) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   4) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   3) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x003d)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       4463

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       376

170 Unknown_Attribute       0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

171 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0

172 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0

173 Unknown_Attribute       0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       1

174 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0

181 Program_Fail_Cnt_Total  0x0022   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       115964379159

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0033   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x000e   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       61

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x003c   100   100   001    Old_age   Offline      -       0

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   100   001    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0

202 Data_Address_Mark_Errs  0x0018   100   100   001    Old_age   Offline      -       0

206 Flying_Height           0x000e   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Vendor (0xff)       Completed without error       00%       286         -

# 2  Vendor (0xff)       Completed without error       00%       272         -

# 3  Vendor (0xff)       Completed without error       00%       259         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       M4-CT064M4SSD2                          

   Serial Number:      00000000111603060201

   Firmware Revision:  0001    

   Transport:          Serial, ATA8-AST, SATA 1.0a, SATA II Extensions, SATA Rev 2.5, SATA Rev 2.6, SATA Rev 3.0

Standards:

   Used: unknown (minor revision code 0x0028) 

   Supported: 9 8 7 6 5 

   Likely used: 9

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:  125045424

   LBA48  user addressable sectors:  125045424

   Logical  Sector size:                   512 bytes

   Physical Sector size:                   512 bytes

   Logical Sector-0 offset:                  0 bytes

   device size with M = 1024*1024:       61057 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:       64023 MBytes (64 GB)

   cache/buffer size  = unknown

   Form Factor: 2.5 inch

   Nominal Media Rotation Rate: Solid State Device

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   Queue depth: 32

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = 16

   Advanced power management level: 254

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   NOP cmd

      *   DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

      *   Advanced Power Management feature set

          SET_MAX security extension

      *   48-bit Address feature set

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

      *   FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

      *   General Purpose Logging feature set

      *   WRITE_{DMA|MULTIPLE}_FUA_EXT

      *   64-bit World wide name

      *   IDLE_IMMEDIATE with UNLOAD

          Write-Read-Verify feature set

      *   WRITE_UNCORRECTABLE_EXT command

      *   {READ,WRITE}_DMA_EXT_GPL commands

      *   Segmented DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

      *   Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

      *   Gen2 signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

      *   Gen3 signaling speed (6.0Gb/s)

      *   Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

      *   Host-initiated interface power management

      *   Phy event counters

      *   NCQ priority information

      *   DMA Setup Auto-Activate optimization

          Device-initiated interface power management

      *   Software settings preservation

      *   SMART Command Transport (SCT) feature set

      *   SCT LBA Segment Access (AC2)

      *   SCT Error Recovery Control (AC3)

      *   SCT Features Control (AC4)

      *   SCT Data Tables (AC5)

      *   Data Set Management TRIM supported (limit 8 blocks)

      *   Deterministic read data after TRIM

Security: 

   Master password revision code = 65534

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

      frozen

   not   expired: security count

      supported: enhanced erase

   2min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 2min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

Logical Unit WWN Device Identifier: 500a075103060201

   NAA      : 5

   IEEE OUI   : 00a075

   Unique ID   : 103060201

Checksum: correct

```

 *Quote:*   

> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sda
> 
> e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)
> 
> e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda
> ...

 

# I'm now watching the output of sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1

dumpe2fs 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)

dumpe2fs: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1

Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
```

Last edited by xsi on Sat Jun 16, 2012 10:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

I'm not sure (can't quite read the dmesg in pix #2) but I think it says "I/O error on block 0"

If that's true, the SSD is toast, get a new one (the programming failed counter is very high,

flash chips might have gone bad).

----------

## Ant P.

Update your firmware.

----------

## mack1

Maybe it's a bug... update the firmware should fix it.

http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/BSOD-Crucial-M4/td-p/79098

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> M4 customers,
> 
> We are aware of an issue that is currently affecting a small number of users whereby their m4 causes their system to require a restart. This issue occurs after approximately 5,000 hours of actual “on time” use. Following the initial reboot, the system then requires subsequent restarts after each additional hour of use. However, the data on the SSD is unaffected and will not be lost due to this condition.
> ...

 

S.M.A.R.T. data information shows your SSD is near 5000 hours of “on time” use:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       4463
> 
> 

 

Cheers

----------

